
Show HN: An Online Personal Organizer - boddington
https://getyourganize.com/
======
a7b3fa
This seems like a cool take on a personal organizer.

I especially like the habit tracking. Not a lot of similar products have a
feature like that, and the fact that it breaks down the process of creating a
habit for you is really neat. I actually read The Power of Habit a while ago,
but never really succeeded at putting it into practice.

If I want to put my important data into an app like this, I want to be
confident that I'm not going to lose it. One feature that I missed from the
demo is the ability to undo actions. For example, I accidentally marked a
habit as done when I meant to click the "+1" button; then I had a "fake" habit
in the Achievements tab and had to manually remake the habit. It would be nice
if I could just press Ctrl-Z instead.

However, I love how easy it is to get started. The fact that you can just
start using the app right in the browser and then sign up when you're ready is
exceptional UX!

I signed up for the newsletter, and would definitely check this out again when
it's a little bit more robust. I hope you get to keep working on it!

~~~
boddington
That's great to hear, thank you!

Yes, I've had feedback from others about being able to Undo - this is high on
the future features list - at the moment I'm working on adding a calendar to
work alongside trying to create a routine.

Thanks for your feedback, it's really appreciated. I'll keep you up to date
via the newsletter.

